

Ask HN: Major Tinder Server Error - sbntn

After months of using Tinder I can no longer log in and receive this message every time:<p>&quot;Server error: There are issues connecting to Tinder. Please try again later.&quot;<p>Apparently this is now affecting thousands of users and Tinder customer service has no idea how to resolve the issue. I&#x27;ve tried absolutely everything, it&#x27;s definitely a problem at either Tinder or Facebook.<p>Hopefully someone on HN works there and can enlighten us? What&#x27;s going on?
======
rudimk
Bubble burst?

~~~
sbntn
It's not a capacity issue, once this happens to you your account is locked
out.

